# GCC Wechsel von 4.1.2 auf 4.2

## lutzlustig

Hallo!

Muß man etwas wichtiges beachten beim Wechsel (toolchain neu kompilieren?), wei der GCC 4.2 in einem neuen Slot installiert wird oder kann man einfach wechseln?

Ciao

----------

## Finswimmer

Es wechselt ja nur die Minor? Version.

Von daher einfach installieren und per gcc-config wechseln.

Tobi

----------

## s.hase

Hi!

Wenn Du alles neubauen solltest, darauf achten das du >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e installierst. Die aktuelle stable Version 0.9.8d lässt sich zwar wunderbar mit gcc-4.2.0 compilieren, aber spätestens wenn Du dann z.B. die kdelibs neubauen willst fliegt es Dir mit nen Haufen Fehlermeldungen um die Ohren.

Gruss

Sebastian

----------

## tuxianer

Ohne das ich mich wirklich einmischen möchte, wieso willst du eigentlich wechseln ?! Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund ?

MfG

----------

## SinoTech

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Ohne das ich mich wirklich einmischen möchte, wieso willst du eigentlich wechseln ?! Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund ?
> 
> MfG

 

Der Spieltrieb natürlich (so ist es zumindest bei mir  :Wink: )

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## tuxianer

Generell finde ich den Spieltrieb immer cool, aber um ehrlich zu sein hört mein Spieltrieb bei solchen Dingen wie Hauptkompiler auf. Ich mache je jeden Spaß mit, aber wie schon ein kluger Mensch sagte "Man muss auch seine Grenzen kenne   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:  "

MfG

----------

## ok

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es wechselt ja nur die Minor? Version.
> 
> Von daher einfach installieren und per gcc-config wechseln.
> 
> Tobi

 Hat es schon jemand ohne alles neu zu bauen versucht? Gab es Probleme?

Mein Spieltrieb ist schon geweckt, aber mein Hirn will noch nicht so ganz ;-)

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ok wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Es wechselt ja nur die Minor? Version.
> 
> Von daher einfach installieren und per gcc-config wechseln.
> 
> Tobi Hat es schon jemand ohne alles neu zu bauen versucht? Gab es Probleme?
> ...

 

```
$gcc-config -l

 [1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.1.2

 [2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.2.0 *
```

Ich hab den schon seitdem er "draußen" ist. Funktioniert alles ohne Probleme.

Tobi

----------

## ixo

Ich verwende ihn auch, seit dem er verfuegbar ist - inzwischen auf 4 Rechnern (2xIntel, 2xAMD).

Es klappt alles ohne Probleme - ohne gesonderte Neukopilierungen.

Gruss, ixo

----------

## nikaya

 *ok wrote:*   

> Hat es schon jemand ohne alles neu zu bauen versucht? Gab es Probleme?

 

In Testing ist gcc-4.2.0 ja schon einige Zeit drin.Ich habe bei meinen Testing-Systemen nichts extra neu gebaut und bisher keinerlei Probleme gehabt.

----------

## hoschi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Es wechselt ja nur die Minor? Version.
> 
> Von daher einfach installieren und per gcc-config wechseln.
> 
> Tobi

 

Minor bedeutet beim Compiler durchaus viel  :Wink: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Es wechselt ja nur die Minor? Version.
> 
> Von daher einfach installieren und per gcc-config wechseln.
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Ich wollte damit abgrenzen, dass es nicht so ein Aufwand ist, wie damals von 3.4 auf 4.0 oder was das war...

Aber an sich hast du Recht.

Tobi

----------

## Jinidog

Noch ein Problem ist wohl, dass bei der Benutzung von mesa und der Kompilierung mit gcc-4.2.0 alle OpenGL-Ausgabefenster einfach schwarz bleiben.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Noch ein Problem ist wohl, dass bei der Benutzung von mesa und der Kompilierung mit gcc-4.2.0 alle OpenGL-Ausgabefenster einfach schwarz bleiben.

 

```
[U] media-libs/mesa

     Available versions:  (~)6.5-r3 6.5.1-r1 (~)6.5.1-r4 (~)6.5.2 6.5.2-r1 (~)6.5.3 **9999[1] (~)9999[2]

```

Ich nutze 6.5.3. und habe sowas noch nicht festgestellt.

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Es wechselt ja nur die Minor? Version.
> 
> Von daher einfach installieren und per gcc-config wechseln.
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Ja. Ich sage es nur gerade deswegen, da 3.3 auf 3.4 sogar noch Aufwendiger war als 3.4 auf 4.0 - weil die C++ Kompatiblitaet gebrochen wurde.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*    *hoschi wrote:*    *Finswimmer wrote:*   Es wechselt ja nur die Minor? Version.
> 
> Von daher einfach installieren und per gcc-config wechseln.
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Ha. Ich war mir nicht mehr so sicher, welcher Umstieg am Schwersten war, wohl nun aber der, den du geschildert hast...

Tobi

----------

